# Forcing Output to HDMI

## wswartzendruber

Is there a kernel option to tell Radeon KMS to always output on HDMI whether a connection is detected or not?

----------

## Rexilion

A videocard needs to 'know' what kind of output it should generate. That information is contained inside the EDID of a display, without this EDID the driver won't know what output to generate. BUT maybe you can force that through xorg.conf? Or do you want to force a terminal output?

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> A videocard needs to 'know' what kind of output it should generate. That information is contained inside the EDID of a display, without this EDID the driver won't know what output to generate. BUT maybe you can force that through xorg.conf? Or do you want to force a terminal output?

 

I'd like to force both.  1920x1080 @ 60 Hz.

----------

## Rexilion

Perhaps this post can guide you for xorg:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423438

Try this first, I'll have a look for the framebuffer later.

----------

